# Buying Grains? Melb



## mattyg8 (2/2/15)

Hey all been doing kit brews for almost a year now and recently just purchased a 40L crown urn off another member to start doing BIAB

Ive watched a few vids and seems pretty straight forward 

Now my question is how do people go about buying different types of grains vs costs of bulk buy 25kg bags?

I'm guessing it gets quiet expensive buying different grains for different recipes in small amounts. I dont really have the space to be storing 25kg bags or the equipment to mill them.

what do most people do?

I live in mooroolbark or work in hallam in Melbourne
so I have keg king, brewers den and possibly grape and grain if I'm ever in the city


----------



## manticle (2/2/15)

Grain and grape deliver and offer a thing called a grain book whereby you sign up, get credit (from memory around $150) and order grain as you need it. Price for bulk grain is similar to bulk buy prices when they run them/assist with them.

Check and see if keg king have similar - also full pint. If not - email and suggest it.


----------



## mattyg8 (2/2/15)

thanks for that will check out grape and grain

I looked at keg kings sight doesnt seem to have as much stock as grape and grain


----------



## Yob (2/2/15)

KK often have more on the floor than listed, TBH, I usually never use their product manual or their site, just ring them, they've never not had the grain Im after.

I get base in bulk but specialty grains in ~0.5kg lots that way they both stay fresh and dont take up huge storage space.

Ed: also, try the guys at FP, they may have what you want in and its a shit load closer to you than GnG


----------



## Midnight Brew (2/2/15)

The boys at full pint also do grain specials on 5kg spec malts that are unmilled, worth a look at if you use that particular grain often. Biggest savings come when you buy in bulk and have a mill.


----------

